# How to clean your nuts... And bolts... And other various hardware



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

So over the last six months my quick partial restoration on my 70 GTO has become an all-out frame-off. I have acquired a storage box full of labeled ziplock bags full of hardware parts and I am starting to think about the best way to get them all cleaned up for when I start putting my car back together. I certainly don't want to put dirty nuts and bolts covered in surface rust back on a clean car. My old roommate had a parts tumbler that he used for rebuilding carbs etc that worked like a charm. However they are kind of expensive. Does anyone think they are worth it, or have alternate methods that they prefer? Once they're all clean and shiny do I paint them with rattle an underwood black?

Pretty much, how do you like to clean and prep your hardware before you put it back on your car?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I used a blasting cabinet,


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

A cheap but effective way... Cider vinegar and a buff (or wire wheel/brush). 

I used it on these parts (not GTO - I haven't started my 69 restore yet).





This was after a couple days soaking and a quick wire wheel job (I wasn't trying for a full restore as these parts were really pitted and rusted)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dilute muriatic acid works well, too. Just don't use very much. I like to use Brownells's oxpho-blue gun bluing for the black fasteners. Doesn't come off like paint does, and looks correct on the black bolts and screws (like carburetor, front core support, etc.) I've also used glass bead blasting and a cheap walnut shell vibrating tumbler I got at harbor freight.


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

I have heard of some sort of molassas concoction that suppossed to work well, I think there was something about it on the HAMB a while ago - never tried it though


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Some of us still clean our nuts (and bolts) the old fashion way;


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

That...is...awesome. my girlfriend even laughed so you might have something here.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Awesome!!! Barefoot and Greasy!!!



05GTO said:


> Some of us still clean our nuts (and bolts) the old fashion way;


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I've wire wheeled many pieces of rusty hardware and it comes out clean. Some smaller objects need to be held with a needle-nose plier, just be super careful with the wheel and it grabbing objects.


----------

